
Better Git Diffs with FZF - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@GroundControl/better-git-diffs-with-fzf-89083739a9cb
======
d3nj4l
That's neat. I'll get it working with Delta
([https://github.com/dandavison/delta](https://github.com/dandavison/delta)),
which makes diffs look much nicer.

